# AIO Wasserkühlung macht Geräusche



## V5O9Cassiopeiae (6. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe seit kurzen das Problem das die verbaute AIO Enermax Wasserkühlung in meinem Pc beim Start nach längerer Ruhezeit für einige Minuten Glucker & Schlürfgeräusche (so würde ich das mal beschreiben) macht. Das lässt dann nach kurzer Laufzeit des PCs wieder nach und ist weg. Im Sommer, wo es wärmer war, war dieser Effekt nicht, erst jetzt wo die Raumtemperatur wieder 22 Grad hat, tritt dies öfter mal auf beim Starten des Pcs. Liegt das an der jetzt kühleren Temperatur? Denn den PC habe ich noch nicht so lange. CPU ist ein 9900k und läuft Fehler & Absturzfrei so das wohl die Kühlung ausreichend gegeben ist. Kenne mich damit leider nicht so aus, es nervt halt.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (6. Oktober 2020)

Das liegt höchstwarscheinlich an Luft im Kühlsystem ...  genauer in der Pumpe. Wenn die Luft die Pumpe verlassen hat nach der "kurzen Laufzeit" ist deshalb auch Ruhe.


----------



## Anthropos (6. Oktober 2020)

Welche AIO ist es denn genau und und wo ist der Radiator im Gehäuse montiert? Auch die Position/Ausrichtung der Schlauchanschlüsse wäre gut zu wissen. (Vlt. kannst du ja mal ein Foto machen)

Hintergrund: Eine inkorrekte Montage bzw. Ausrichtung des Radis im Verhältnis zur Pumpe, führt zu Luft in der Pumpe, was die von dir beschriebenen Geräusche erklärt. @Tetrahydrocannabinol hat das ja schon erläutert. Auf Dauer ist das auch nicht gut für deine AIO.

Der YT GamerNexus hat hierzu ein sehr ausführliches Video gemacht, was du dir mal anschauen solltest:
Stop Doing It Wrong: How to Kill Your CPU Cooler (AIO Mounting Orientation)

Nachfolgend ein Screenshot aus besagtem Video mit der "idealsten Radiatorausrichtung", wenn der Radi an der Front montiert ist:


Spoiler: Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich hoffe, das hilft dir weiter!


----------



## V5O9Cassiopeiae (6. Oktober 2020)

Das wäre sie dann.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (6. Oktober 2020)

Da haben wir doch den Grund ... dreh den Radiator so das die Anschlüsse unten sind! Die Luft im System sammelt sich immer an der höchsten Stelle, also genau zum Start vorm "Ansaugrohr" um dann direkt als Geräuschkulisse in der Pumpe zu landen.


----------



## Anthropos (6. Oktober 2020)

@Tetrahydrocannabinol war schneller.   
Kannst dir das von mir verlinkte Video mal anschauen, ab Min. 18 wird das sehr gut erklärt.


----------



## IICARUS (6. Oktober 2020)

Luft befindet sich immer in eine Wasserkreislauf, nur findet hier kein Ausgleich statt da kein AGB mit vorhanden ist.
Mit einer cutom Wakü ist es besser die Anschlüsse oben zu verbauen, damit keine Luft sich im Radiator oben absetzen kann, hier ist es aber besser, damit wenn der Rechner aus ist keine Luft zurück zur Pumpe gelangen kann.

Sofern kleine Schrauben an Kühler oder Radiator vorhanden sind kannst auch versuchen destiliertes Wasser mit einer kleinen Spritze nachzufüllen. 
Aber mit einer AIO im Ausgebautem Zustand nachfüllen, damit dir nichts ins System davon spritzen kann.


----------



## V5O9Cassiopeiae (7. Oktober 2020)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Da haben wir doch den Grund ... dreh den Radiator so das die Anschlüsse unten sind! Die Luft im System sammelt sich immer an der höchsten Stelle, also genau zum Start vorm "Ansaugrohr" um dann direkt als Geräuschkulisse in der Pumpe zu landen.



Aber da ist doch dann die Grafikkarte im Weg wegen dem Schlauch? Radiator sind vorne die 3 Lüfter gemeint ja? Das ganze dann einfach umdrehen oder?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (7. Oktober 2020)

Der Radiator ist das Teil was an den Kühlern befestigt ist.   Mit umdrehen meinte ich genau das ... Schlauchanbindungen des Radiators nach unten, also dort hin wo sie im Weg der Grafikkarte sind.

Falls die Länge der Schläuche nicht ausreicht, gibt es dann ja noch die Möglichkeit den Radiator in den Deckel vom Case zu verbannen.


----------



## V5O9Cassiopeiae (7. Oktober 2020)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Der Radiator ist das Teil was an den Kühlern befestigt ist.   Mit umdrehen meinte ich genau das ... Schlauchanbindungen des Radiators nach unten, also dort hin wo sie im Weg der Grafikkarte sind.
> 
> Falls die Länge der Schläuche nicht ausreicht, gibt es dann ja noch die Möglichkeit den Radiator in den Deckel vom Case zu verbannen.



Ist für mich jetzt dann doch relativ umständlich zu beheben. Ist das denn schlimm wenn es ab und zu dann mal gluckert? Heute war es z.B.  nicht der Fall als ich den PC anschaltete.


----------



## Shinna (8. Oktober 2020)

Naja. Gut ist es auf Dauer nicht unbedingt und was ist daran umständlich? Du löst die Schrauben mit denen der Radiator am Case befestigt ist. Drehst ihn um. Schraubst ihn wieder fest. Das dauert keine 5min.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (8. Oktober 2020)

Vor Allem ... wenn man es nicht alleine schafft kann man sich ja auch helfen lassen, denn das Wahre ist es nicht. Mit der Zeit diffundiert da nämlich noch mehr Wasser aus der AiO und dann wirds nervig, aber gut jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied.


----------



## Birdy84 (8. Oktober 2020)

V5O9Cassiopeiae schrieb:


> Ist für mich jetzt dann doch relativ umständlich zu beheben. Ist das denn schlimm wenn es ab und zu dann mal gluckert? Heute war es z.B.  nicht der Fall als ich den PC anschaltete.


Irgendwann saugt sie u.U. gar kein Wasser mehr an. Ich würde den Radi an der Front um 180° drehen oder an den  Deckel des Gehäuses schrauben.


----------



## Shinna (8. Oktober 2020)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Vor Allem ... wenn man es nicht alleine schafft kann man sich ja auch helfen lassen, denn das Wahre ist es nicht. Mit der Zeit diffundiert da nämlich noch mehr Wasser aus der AiO und dann wirds nervig, aber gut jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied.


Keine Ahnung wie gut oder schlecht die verbaute Enermax AIO beim TE ist. Die TR4 war ne Katastrophe.    Nach 12 Monaten sahen nicht gerade wenige so aus. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (8. Oktober 2020)

Mein Kühler nach 2 Jahren sah so aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist aber ein custom Loop, also ohne Alu.
Wobei ich zur der Zeit noch Schlauch mit Weichmacher verbaut hatte, aber dadurch das ich genug Fläche der Radiatoren habe kann ich die Wassertemperatur selbst mit Last auf 30°C halten was das auswaschen der Weichmacher nicht begünstigt.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (8. Oktober 2020)

Shinna schrieb:


> Nach 12 Monaten sahen nicht gerade wenige so aus .



Wenn ich nicht wüsste das so etwas nicht geht, würde ich denken das Ding rostet fröhlich vor sich hin.


----------



## Shinna (9. Oktober 2020)

Dreist ist, dass Enermax irgendwann dazu überging, für die Abwicklung der RMA, die Versandkosten auf den Kunden abzuwälzen. Für ein Produkt das fehlerhaft produziert wurde. Ohne Kundenverschulden defekt ging und letztlich auch nicht günstig war. Die meisten haben dann nicht mal die Version mit dem "Fix" bekommen. Sondern einfach die gleiche fehlerhafte Version.


----------

